# 용케



## Mallarme

나는 그 그림을 보고 나서 밀림의 여러 가지 모험들을 곰곰이 생각해 보았으며, 드디어는 나도 색연필을 들고 나의 첫 그림을 *용케* 그려내었다. 


What does 용케 mean? Is it made up of some other words? 용 + 케 ? Is 케 a particle?

고맙습니다!


----------



## Gijoe

'용하게'의 준말이 '용케'입니다. And synonyms are followings:

1【재주가】(be) skillful;be good at;(be) clever;dexterous;deft;brilliant 
2【장하다】(be) admirable;praiseworthy;splendid;brave;great;wonderful 

한글 맞춤법 제40항에, "어간의 끝음절 '하'의 'ㅏ'가 줄고 'ㅎ'이 다음 음절의 첫소리와 어울려 거센소리로 줄 적에는 거센소리로 적는다."라고 명시되어 있습니다.

'용하게'의 '하'에서 'ㅏ'가 줄고 'ㅎ'과 'ㄱ'이 만나 거센소리 'ㅋ'으로 변합니다. 
용하게 ㅡ> 용케
ㅎ+ㄱ = ㅋ
'ㅏ'는 탈락하고, 'ㅎ'과 'ㄱ'은 하나의 소리로 축약된 것입니다.
음운탈락과 음운축약이 함께 일어났습니다.

이와 같은 용례를 들어 봅니다.(Examples are followings)

펀하게(본말) ㅡ> 편케(준말)
간편하게(본말) ㅡ> 간편케(준말)
가하다(본말) ㅡ> 가타(준말)


----------



## Mallarme

gijoe said:


> '
> 
> 한글 맞춤법 제40항에, "어간의 끝음절 '하'의 'ㅏ'가 줄고 'ㅎ'이 다음 음절의 첫소리와 어울려 거센소리로 줄 적에는 거센소리로 적는다."라고 명시되어 있습니다.
> 
> '용하게'의 '하'에서 'ㅏ'가 줄고 'ㅎ'과 'ㄱ'이 만나 거센소리 'ㅋ'으로 변합니다.
> 용하게 ㅡ> 용케
> ㅎ+ㄱ = ㅋ
> 'ㅏ'는 탈락하고, 'ㅎ'과 'ㄱ'은 하나의 소리로 축약된 것입니다.
> 음운탈락과 음운축약이 함께 일어났습니다.
> 
> 이와 같은 용례를 들어 봅니다.(examples are followings)
> 
> 펀하게(본말) ㅡ> 편케(준말)
> 간편하게(본말) ㅡ> 간편케(준말)
> 가하다(본말) ㅡ> 가타(준말)



아, 그렇게 줄을 수도 있는지 몰랐어요.  가르쳐 주어서 고맙습니다. 그리고, "펀하게"라고 하는 말도 이었는지 몰랐어요.  저는 그냥 "편하게"만 알았는데... 그렇다면, 편하게도 "편케"로 줄을 것 군요...


----------



## Gijoe

I am sorry. 펀하게 is a mistake. there is no such word. :>


----------



## Mallarme

Gijoe said:


> I am sorry. 펀하게 is a mistake. there is no such word. :>



괜찮아요, no problem. 하지만, "펀하다"라는 말이 있잖아요. 그러면, 지금 궁금한 게 "펀하다"가 "펀하게"로 변할 수 있을지입니다.

요약하면,

편하다 => 편하게 => 편케
펀하다 => 펀하게 =>펀케 (?)

Google에서 "편케"를 검색 해봤는데, 326번뿐만 나왔읍니다, 그중에서 "코넬리아 펀케 (Cornelia Funke)"도 많이 나왔고...


----------



## Gijoe

Hi Mallarme,
I can't say for sure, but I have never heard or seen this word before; I checked korean websites and see its definition in the korean dictionary but couldn't see any general use. 
You might leave your question on yahoo korean ask, and if you get information, Please share with me>).


----------



## Mallarme

Yes, maybe it's a pretty rare word.  Thanks anyway.  I'll probably ask at Naver since I'm more familiar with that site  (I use their Kr<->En and Kr-Kr dictionary.) and I'll post what I find out.


----------

